# why no seperate Type 2 heading?



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

*why no separate Type 2 heading?*

I think that there should be a specific heading for people with *Type 2, *because it is quite different to Type 1 and we have different issues which require different answers.
What do others think please?
How can we get this accross to the people who run the site?


----------



## aymes (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum! 

It's been quite a conscious decision to keep the boards 'mixed'. When it's discussed one of the things that seems to come out most from members is the community spirit of the boards, with members regardless of age, type of diabetes etc supporting each other. Although there are differences between type 1 and type 2 there are also a lot of similarities and I know members have really benefitted from the experiences of others both with the same type and different types. And of course there are many members who don't fit into the type 1 or 2 categories such as gestational diabetes, MODY etc


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you look here:

http://www.diabetesdaily.com/forum/

There's a heading for each of the different types. 
That way when someone is giving an answer to a particular question then you know it is specific to your particular disorder, rather than trying to establish if the person providing the reply has the same or a different type than you.
Otherwise the advice can be not relevant to your disorder.
It's horses for courses surely.
Why would I want to wade through advice on this forum when I don't know if it's relevant to my Type 2 disorder or if it's relating to a different Type?
I am slightly surprised at your reply.
Regards
Joe.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 14, 2010)

Well put Aymes, agree with all you said.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe90 said:


> If you look here:
> 
> http://www.diabetesdaily.com/forum/
> 
> ...




Our forum aims to help and support all members regardless of type of diabetes, indeed you dont have to have diabetes at all to get support here. We have many members who are parents/carers/friends of people with diabetes.

I never feel as if i have to wade through anything. You get to know who has what type and  you "know" who is replying to your query if you have one. We are like one big family.


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

I think your missing the point of this forum,it is a SUPPORT forum I myself am a type 2 but I would never be unsupportive to a member just because there a diffirent type to me, we are all in this together here, so if you dont want to trawl through advice on the forum then maybe you should stick to diabetes dailies forum if that suits you more.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Joe90. Welcome to the forum.

You sound rather angry. I find many of the type 2 queries and answers informative and relevant. I can see you're type 2 from your profile so can answer appropriately.

You're not trying to recruit people to the diabetesdaily forum are you by any chance ?

Rob


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

I think over time Joe it's actually what we have come to regard as what makes this place special that we are 'one' community, not divided by type. I myself would find it frustrating if I were to be categorised, when as a group a lot of the advice is relivant to all.

Also, it is not always about getting answers- there is no 'medical advice' as such, just support based on peoples experiences relating to that particular thread. It isnt always relivant to types.


----------



## aymes (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe90 said:


> If you look here:
> 
> http://www.diabetesdaily.com/forum/
> 
> ...



Horses for courses indeed, but it's what we've found seems to work for most members. Hope you stick around and give it a go, hopefully you'll see benefits in it too!


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Joe90. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> You sound rather angry. I find many of the type 2 queries and answers informative and relevant. I can see you're type 2 from your profile so can answer appropriately.
> 
> ...



Hi Rob,
I am definitely not trying to recruit, I don't normally post, just read now and then, but would rather read from people who have the same disorder and therefore same issues as me.
I have a friend who has Type 1 and I know that he has different needs and requirements to me with Type 2.
I'm just trying to make the point that I personally would be happier learning and receiving support from like minded individuals (Type 2's), but it looks like I am in a minority!

Joe


----------



## Steff (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe90 said:


> Hi Rob,
> I am definitely not trying to recruit, I don't normally post, just read now and then, but would rather read from people who have the same disorder and therefore same issues as me.
> I have a friend who has Type 1 and I know that he has different needs and requirements to me with Type 2.
> I'm just trying to make the point that I personally would be happier learning and receiving support from like minded individuals (Type 2's), but it looks like I am in a minority!
> ...



Joe peoples ideas and input are always greatly recieved by the mods/admin in here,I just think as the old saying goes if it aint broke dont fix it.Things are going smoothly the way the forum is at the moment.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope you enjoy the forum Joe! I'm sure after time you wont notice it!

A big welcome by the way (sorry, I missed that off my earlier posting).

Lou


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 14, 2010)

HI again Joe. It stemmed from previous forum experiences ! Links can often mean ulterior motives 

Hope you can pick out the threads of interest. The headings tend to be good pointers. But you may be able to help some T1s too. 

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Joe.

I'm a type 2 and have had no problems with distinguishing between those threads which are relevant to me and those which are not. Especially since most people indicate what type they are anyway.

Personally, I like how this site mixes everyone up and gives me a really good insight into how other people manage their condition. It might be that my pancreas gives up the ghost at some time in the future and I think that it will have done me some good to have read up about type 1 issues beforehand. That is something I might not have done had the forum been split.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Joe, welcome to the forum  Regarding the forum design - this is something that has been discussed before. It was the intention right from the start to make the site simple and straightforward to use, although we do have some separations as you can see. Separating by type of diabetes is really not a good idea - this only works for those occasions when very specific questions are being asked, but for the vast majority of cases things aren't quite that straightforward, and it then becomes a problem for the forum user to decide which section to post their question in - especially of the question or topic encompasses several things.

Moreover, if you subdivide too much then you can end up with sections that hardly ever get any posts or responses, as people may feel those sections are not relevant to them. Forums such as ours are not purely for the requests and dissemination of information, but for a community of people affected by diabetes in some way to interract and support each other. The complications, many of the treatments and medical checks are the same for all diabetics and type of diabetes is actually of limited relevance.

Hope to hear more from you! Are you on any medication for your diabetes, and are you finding any difficulties in managing it?


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Northerner and others, thanks for your welcome.
I am currently taking Metformin 850mg twice a day.
I think things are under control, my doctor said congratulations last time I saw him a couple of weeks ago! 
Back in March when I was diagnosed, my weight was 90kgs, it's now down to 80kgs, so I've lost 10kgs through diet and exercise, but I think that my diabetes could be hereditary, cos my mother has it.!?
I live in Spain and my doctor speaks no English and I only speak a little Spanish so it's been quite challenging since I was diagnosed earlier this year.
I get most of the info on diabetes from the internet as any info from my doctor is in Spanish!
Joe


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Joe, you may be interested in the website of one of our members, MikeInSpain:

http://www.diabetesinspain.com/



Well done on the weight loss!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow! That is pretty crazy!

I cant imagine having a consultation about diabetes not in my own language-  have enoug trouble following things sometimes regardless!

10kg loss is very impressive


----------



## Joe90 (Nov 14, 2010)

*ED (Erectile Disfunction)*

Thanks.
Also since I was diagnosed I noticed a bit of a problem down below ED (Erectile Disfunction).
So I looked around and found a herbal product which works great for me.
It's called Libidus, you take a couple of tablets about 45 minutes before any activity and Bob's your teapot 

I thought it's worth a mention because it has really improved an area of my life that I was starting to get quite depressed about.
Joe


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2010)

We don't allow advertising of this nature Joe, sorry, I've edited out the part that is against our rules.


----------



## KateR (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm T2 as well but I find reading about T1 people's problems interesting and often informative. I like this forum the way it is.


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe90 said:


> I think that there should be a specific heading for people with *Type 2, *because it is quite different to Type 1 and we have different issues which require different answers.
> What do others think please?
> How can we get this accross to the people who run the site?


I'm with you Joe90! In my opinion, Type 2 is very different to Type 1 - very different indeed!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> I'm with you Joe90! In my opinion, Type 2 is very different to Type 1 - very different indeed!



Yay! We're not all clones!!


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 15, 2010)

wallycorker said:


> I'm with you Joe90! In my opinion, Type 2 is very different to Type 1 - very different indeed!



I agree with Andy, We are not all clones. I am type 2 and have been on MDI from the first day I was diagnosed, I face similar problems to type 1. Its nice to be able to share and expierance ones problems and success with all diabetics in our forum which has been successful in its present form for 2 years.

John


----------



## Donald (Nov 15, 2010)

Personally I'll say keep the forum the way it is there is no need to split it in to different types if you do for type 1/2 then we will need a separate area for mody lada and the rest and it would make it a bit unwieldy. I find this forum great the way it is it gives everyone a insight into each type it definitely helps.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 15, 2010)

I am T2 and was on tablet meds for 8 years, then moved onto insulin 2 years ago.

Therefore I find there are certain similarities to T1 and now I enjoy reading their posts and can learn things almost daily

I would not like to see the format changed.


----------



## vince13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Although I don't seem to fit into any particular "Type" but AM diabetic, I like the forum as it is and can easily find my way around what's of interest to me and what's not.  

Please don't undertake any sub-divisions - we've had this argument before and it sometimes gets nasty !


----------

